# BettaFix with Aq salt? Was this ok?



## colelovessunny (Jan 22, 2012)

So, I have a Betta in a 2.5 tank with a heater and filter. She seems happy! Eating like a little piggy, Swimming around, and getting excited when I come near. A week ago I noticed what looked like a bite mark. This is absolutely impossible to be done by a tankmate since she doesn't have any! Anyways, after every water change I would add a pinch of aquarium salt.....nothing happened. Today I went to get BettaFix, when I got home I read about most people only doing a third of the dose. (For me 1/2 tsp.) and just added a pinch of aquarium salt before hand dissolved in water. But, the directions are very vague it said to repeat dose daily for up to 7 days. Does this mean add more medicine each day? I feel like that would cause an overdose then a death. What do I do now?
Sorry, this must seem like a stupid question, but I love my Betta and I want the best for her. Please help me and Sunny.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi cole and welcome to the forum. You made the right call asking. You definitely don't want to overdose on Bettafix because it contains an ingredient called tea tree oil that can potentially harm a betta's labyrinth organ. This is the organ bettas use to breathe air from the surface with. 

Can you describe this bite? Since she has no tankmates to bite her, it's possible she rubbed up against something that dislodged a scale. Has she been rubbing or darting on anything?

If you can, I would actually recommend you return the BettaFix. Instead, purchase a product called Kordon Fish Protector. This will help heal her better than BettaFix will. You no longer need to add AQ salt either, the Fish Protector will do all the work.


----------



## colelovessunny (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Sakura 8. Her "bite" is on her anal fin, It is just a small curve then the outter part of the anal fin is ripped. No discoloring at all. I'm not sure what happened. I can't think of anything! So, the BettaFix isn't even safe in 1/3 dose? Also, I have not noticed any rubbing, but she does dart sometimes, doesn't hit anything though!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

As long as you have some kind of surface agitation it shouldn't cause any overt harm. I think there's only problems when it's allowed to pool like oil on the surface.

With that said Melafix (less diluted form) is used all the time here on bettas and I've never heard of any deaths caused by it. In fact a big importer of bettas from overseas recommends dosing them with Melafix/Pimafix upon arrival and she has a lot of very nice and healthy stock so it can't be as evil as people make out on some forums.


----------



## colelovessunny (Jan 22, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> As long as you have some kind of surface agitation it shouldn't cause any overt harm. I think there's only problems when it's allowed to pool like oil on the surface.
> 
> With that said Melafix (less diluted form) is used all the time here on bettas and I've never heard of any deaths caused by it. In fact a big importer of bettas from overseas recommends dosing them with Melafix/Pimafix upon arrival and she has a lot of very nice and healthy stock so it can't be as evil as people make out on some forums.


This is why I asked this question, so much controversy. I just did a water change add I will add a 1/3 of the dose tomorrow before my job. It was recommended to me then everyone bashes it. Well, I have already seen improvement...have you had any experiences with BettaFix?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nah I have only used Melafix and found it pretty useless TBH. I had better results with aquarium salt, clean water, high-protein foods and time than I have with any of API's anti-fungal/bacterial range of products. '

I would recommend doing a 100% water change to remove everything you've put in there and just go with clean water and time. I only use aquarium salt if the wound looks like it could become infected. 

Feeding high-protein frozen foods such as bloodworms, will also speed up healing. As long as it hasn't affected the body of the fish, fin wounds do not generally require medication.


----------



## colelovessunny (Jan 22, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nah I have only used Melafix and found it pretty useless TBH. I had better results with aquarium salt, clean water, high-protein foods and time than I have with any of API's anti-fungal/bacterial range of products. '
> 
> I would recommend doing a 100% water change to remove everything you've put in there and just go with clean water and time. I only use aquarium salt if the wound looks like it could become infected.
> 
> Feeding high-protein frozen foods such as bloodworms, will also speed up healing. As long as it hasn't affected the body of the fish, fin wounds do not generally require medication.


Lol, this is causing so much stress. I've done aquarium salt for two weeks. I just started the meds at 3:00 and just did a 25% water change. I don't see how her fins got ripped. It's definitely not fin rot. The filter barely has suction and she has never had this problem in 4 months I've had her. Can this harm her to the point of death?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The rip or the medication? 

I have had bettas tear big chunks out of their fins in barebottom tanks where the only decorations are PVC pipe and moss. 

Don't worry about her fin. It will grow back. Even if it doesn't, I have a male with a chunk missing out of his dorsal fin that never grew back in, and it doesn't trouble him at all.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Like LittleBettaFish said, the rip will grow back pretty fast. I'm not sure why it hasn't yet. 

Generally I don't recommend BettaFix because it can be so dangerous if dosed incorrectly and because it can be hard to dose it correctly in small tanks. Otherwise, it can have its benefits if dosed right. However, I also agree with LittleBettaFish that AQ salt will often have the same effect without the stress. But since you've had your gal in AQ salt for 2 weeks, it's a good idea to try just clean water The maximum time a betta should stay in AQ salt is 14 days. After that, you start to run the risk of it damaging internal organs.


----------

